# IÂ´m nervous to say it..I am on antidepressants



## Andi (Jan 28, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Thais (Jan 28, 2007)

I usually prescribe paxil for patients that struggle with insomnia, because it does have a sedative effect, so make sure to take it before bed time. It could also cause some weight gain, decreased libido, etc, but these are the extremes, most people do just fine! And so will you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi (Jan 28, 2007)

.


----------



## jewele (Jan 28, 2007)

Well I have been taking them for a couple of years now. About two years ago I was on Zoloft and I felt the best I had ever felt in my whole life. I had so much confidence in every part of my life. I loved it. But for some reason after a while I started not feeling good so I stopped taking them. I was off of them for about a year but just didn't feel right. So I went back to the doctor and he put me on Lexapro, it worked for about a month and then I felt awful, so I went back and he put me back on Zoloft. So I have been taking 50mg for about 6 weeks and I feel alright. At first I was tired all of the time, but I kept on taking it hoping to feel better. And it is getting better. So stick with it, everything will be okay. I just might take a little time.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 28, 2007)

I was diagnosed with a mood disorder with seizures 7 years ago. I take a lot of medications, but not antidepressants. I have tried paxil but it elevated my moods too much. So I was given another med instead.

Just remember that it takes at least 6 weeks for the 20 mg - full pill - to take affect. You may notice side affects now that will subside or you may develope side affects that you don't have now. Work with your doctor and let her know if you are experiencing anything different.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, I've been on just about everything, including Paxil, and from what I recall it gave me really bad insomnia. I don't think it caused weight gain, and I never had a libido in the first place so it couldn't decrease that much more. The pills that gave me the least side effects were Wellbutrin and Lexapro, so if the paxil doesn't work out, inquire about those. I hope you see some good results!


----------



## Andi (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks, I have heard good things about Wellbutrin already.

I just hope Paxil works for me, it seems soo frustrating having to switch meds so many times. I hope I donÂ´t have to go through that but then again I only have mild depression I guess, so it could be worse.


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 28, 2007)

I have been taking antidepressants for more than half my life for severe depression, and others meds for generalized anxiety: Paxil is supposed to help with both. (And does for many.) I took it about 6 years ago, and it was prescribed--rather than some other SSRI's, such as Prozac or Zoloft--b/c it works to target and diminish panic disorder/panic attacks as well as depression. It has worked with 2 cousins of mine and a friend with situations similar to what you are describing, and they are all still doing well on it after more than a year. I was on it only about 8 months, but that is b/c my anxiety (which was so severe I couldn't even leave my house very often) was just not alleviated by an antidepressant alone. I switched to an MAO inhibitor(very uncommonly prescribed, restrictive antidepressants) and a minor tranquilizer for panic.

But the "normal" person has a much higher rate of success w/ Paxil, and I wish you the best of luck with it! Also remember, (you already know,probably; you're a medical student, you know more than me!) there are several other antidepressants similar to Paxil out there, so if this one doesn't work, another almost certainly will. And my psychiatrist always said to wait 3-4 weeks to see if a new medication has begun to have effect.

Best of luck feeling a lot better, and absolutely NO ONE here is judging you. Please, keep us updated.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 28, 2007)

Don't be nervous about speaking up! There's nothing shameful about taking medication, especially if you need it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been taking antidepressants and antipsychotics since October 2003 [i was 15]. It took about 2 years and 6 different antidepressants before I found one that worked for me, but I had/have rather severe clinical depression and social anxiety disorder. With your mild/seasonal depression I don't expect you'd have to go through that whole ordeal, don't worry. I don't want to scare you away from meds with my sob story. LOL.

Paxil was one of the few that I haven't been on, actually. My psychiatrist found that after trying with Celexa, Zoloft, Effexor, Luvox &amp; Prozac that the "old" type of SSRI's just didn't work for me at all [actually, the Celexa worked for a while with not too bad side effects, but they kept having to increase the dose, and even at the maximum dosage, it wasn't enough for me]. They left me feeling really empty and blank, apathetic about everything. It was horrible. Then in February 2005 she put me on Wellbutrin, and it really helped me a lot. It was the first one that allowed me to distance myself far enough from my depression/anxiety to be able to see it objectively, instead of just drowning in it. Does that make sense??

If the Paxil doesn't work out for you, I'd definitely recommend asking your psychiatrist about Wellbutrin. It's worked really well for a lot of people, and it has the least amount of side effects. Others made me feel nauseous, no sex drive, no drive for anything at all, really. Wellbutrin gave me none of those issues and after 2 years it's still working very well.

You have lots of support here, Andi! And none of us will judge you, no worries. Let us know how the Paxil works out for you. I hope you start feeling better soon, it really does suck to feel so down all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *hugs*.


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, if you think that you need it, then that's fine. However, I had an awful experience. Last year I was put on Zoloft and Risperdal. I was on them for about six months. All of a sudden one day I looked in the mirror and realized I had gotten FAT! My doctor kept insisting that it wasn't the meds, but I knew something was wrong. I had alwasy been around 117 - and now all of a sudden I was 130. I mean, that might not be a big deal to a lot of people, but it was to me. Wound up feeling even more depressed. Also, I could not get off during sex. It would take like FOREVER and half the time it wouldn't even happen. I got weaned off the meds, and now I realize that I probably could have dealt with my problems myself without being medicated. I will never go back on them agian. Andi, I hope none of this happens to you, so I am wishing you the best of luck. Remember, we're all here for you 24 hours a day!


----------



## Thais (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes taking half dose initially is the way to go, otherwise you can have a lot of side effects including nausea, vomiting, etc etc.

Regarding the pharmacokinetics and pharmacodynamics of Paxil, I can't remember honestly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would have to look it up. But to be honest, I think that once the drug gets into steady state, the anti-depressing effects should be long lasting. Now, you should also remember that it may take you several weeks to notice an anti-depressive effect from Paxil, so if you don't feel beter in a week or 2, doesn't mean that the drug failed, you just need to give it a bit more time to work.

Good luck!


----------



## Jessica (Jan 28, 2007)

I just wanted to tell you that you should not feel ashamed or embarassed for taking anti-depressents. When i started to open up to people about me being on Zoloft and Xanax (i only take it when having a bad panic attack) you start to learn that everyone and their mother is on something...lol..Seriously though, you will see other people confessing to being on an anti-depressent and that you ARE NOT alone.

Its really good to have support and it seems you have your fiances. It took me a while to tell my husband (then bf) that i was taking meds for panic disorder. He was so anti medication. He is now my back bone and support system!!!

If you need to talk PM me at anytime.


----------



## han (Jan 29, 2007)

im sorry that you are depress and i dont know how to give you advice cause i never suffer from extreme depression but i have felt the way you have at times, depressed, panic attacks, anxiety and i at times have fear or failure but i look at it as it makes me try harder and its ok to fail as long as you learn something and keep trying, i think everyone has had those feelings(all that was mention) from time to time but i refuse to take medications and deal with side effects when im feeling down i deal with myself and situation best i can cause those feelings dont last, most of the people that i know that have extreme aniexty or depression is because of situations in there life that causes it and and instead of trying to make changes they depend on the meds to do it for them.. i dont want to offend anyone that suffers depression i know everyone is diffrent i was only speaking about people and situations i have seen.. either way i hope you find the right one for you and get to feeling better..


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Andi. You have nothing to be nervous or embarassed about. Over the last 3-4 years I have been on and off anti depressants and anxiety medications. So I completely understand where you are coming from and how you are feeling. I think it's great you have the support of your fiance, and I'm sure all your friends and your friends on the forum are all backing you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 29, 2007)

I think it is good that you are speaking up, there's nothing to be embarrassed about, and you never know if it might push someone else in a similar situation to go talk to their doctor!

My hubby has been taking the generic form of Paxil (20 mg dose) for about 6 years now. He was diagnosed with generalized anxiety disorder -- he said that even as a kid, he would get stressed and worry about things that weren't really bad enough to get stressed about, and it just got worse in college. He's also very shy and gets very nervous in public settings or meeting new people. While he hasn't been diagnosed with depression, I think he might be a little prone to it -- at least while he was in a job he didn't like, he just seemed depressed all the time, and he has a hard time compartmentalizing his life so if he's not happy about one aspect, he's unhappy all of the time. (Likewise, during the periods of his life where he was unhappy about one thing -- like his job or his major in college -- he practically refuses to discuss ANY memories from that time period. Drives me nuts because that means he tries to block out the positive memories from those time periods too, and sometimes I want to talk about those good memories!) Meanwhile, when I was unhappy with grad school, I was still able to enjoy my life when I wasn't in class, and I have no problems reminiscing about those bad classes!

Anyways ... the generic Paxil has helped him a lot. When he first started taking it in college, he said the difference was "like night and day." The only side effects he has is sexual -- his libido hasn't changed, but, um, it takes him a lot longer to finish (I guess I can say that on this forum!). He tried to cut back to half a dose for a while due to the sexual side effects, but even with his new job that he loves, he said he was still too stressed out all the time and went back to 20 mg. We have noticed that the side effects are slightly worse if he has taken his pill in the last few hours, versus almost 24 hours ago. His body also gets dependant on the medication, whenever he forgets a pill or lowers his dose, he gets really bad headaches, even a little dizziness. I kind of wonder if that's a bad thing, it seems odd to me to be so dependant on a medication, but he insists the benefits are worth it... I mean, I take allergy medication every day, but I don't experience withdrawl symptoms if I skip a pill -- I'm just more likely to experience the allergy symptoms.

Anyways, I don't know if that helps you or not, but I hope you find a medication that works for you! Also, are you doing any counseling or anything? While I'm no psychologist, one of the few things I remember from psychology class is that a combination of counselling and medication is usually best for depression. The medication gives you the chemicals that your brain is not correctly producing, while the counselling trains your brain to start producing those chemicals on its own! My brother was also diagnosed with depression, so I've learned a little about depression through that as well. He's tried several different medications and counselling and is slowly getting better, but I think there was a little more going on that just depression for him ... but I won't go into that here.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 29, 2007)

I have Bi Polar Disorder and I am lucky to just be on one medication.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 29, 2007)

I also have Bipolar disorder. Of course it is self diagnosed but after intensive research about my annoying mood swings, i am pretty sure it is what I have. as far as taking medications go, I say if it something you absolutely need, then why not? you have nothing to be shy or nervous about. Maybe if I tell you this it would make you feel less self conscious.

When I first came to America, i was a tiny tot and my accent was so thick. I was 13 then and had bushy brows and you name it. plus having acne didnt help. To make matters worse, i was in Highschool (10th grade to be exact) so i was with older kids. I got teased mercilessly. It made me feel so low, i started cutting my self. I have never fully recovered from the impact of getting teased. Sure i have grown and I am a woman now, but I will never forget how badly I was treated by people I expected to accept me. I think it also contributed to my mood swings. I have my scars on my wrist to remind me that sometimes, shit happens.

So don't be nervous or self conscious. You are human and We are here to support you.

::Mut Hugs::


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 29, 2007)

I wouldn't be nervous or worried about posting about something as such on here! You know how loving and supportive we all are! I've been on anti-depressants myself in the past, and I know we have a few users who currently use them. We're here for you when you need us!

Grace, I'm so sorry to hear that happened! it's a shame how brutal kids can be these days!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 29, 2007)

I ment to include this in my original post.

Has your doctor discussed Cognitive Behavioural Therapy?

Once the depression lifts, patients may still have negative thoughts.

I constantly battle depression.

I find that CBT has helped me be less pessimistic and not take things so seriously.


----------



## littletingoddes (Jan 29, 2007)

I was diagnosed with depression a couple years ago, and I've been taking Lexapro since. It has caused decreased libido, and it's more difficult to get aroused. I've gained quite a bit of weight, too, but I'm not sure how much of that is the drug, and how much is the fact I'm an emotional eater. That being said, though..... I'm a much easier person to be around, and I definitely like myself better when I am taking it.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 29, 2007)

don't be ashamed. I went on a birth control a few years ago that put me in a major depression. At the time I didn't know it was the BC that did it to me so I was so ashamed thinking I'd have to be on meds for the rest of my life. My doctor realized the BC could be effecting me, took me off it, and put me on some A-D for a while. Within a couple months I felt great and haven't had to go back on since.


----------



## charish (Jan 29, 2007)

oh hunny don't feel bad, i go through that every month, though mine is for a diff. reason. i know how you feel. i have always been too ashamed or scared to talk to someone or my dr.but i'm going to next month. good luck sweetie.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with the CBT suggestion. Sometimes medication can only do so much, there's another dimension to depression that medication alone can't fix, and that is the way you think. Last year I dropped out of regular public high school to go into an outpatient hospital program for teenagers with psychological issues that affect their social abilities, and thus their ability to function in school. We had a class where they taught some CBT, and it was my favourite class. What it does is help you change the way you think, and gives you a more optimistic perspective of your life.


----------



## Andi (Jan 29, 2007)

DEL


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 29, 2007)

Now, honey to get thru this life sometimes it takes a little something extra. I am a retired RN and have had to take something for anxiety and depression for most of my adult life. Things happen in life that hurt us so deeply-we try to go on-but Lord it is so hard. Somehow, we drag ourselves up and go one. Anti-depressants and tranquilizers just make it a little easier. However, those panic attacks will drive you crazy. I had one in Walgreens once and sit down in a plastic chair trying to get my breathe. Finially, I got up and drove home. Can you iminage???? I had about as much business driving as a two year old. No darlin' sometimes we all need a little something to take the edge off this cruel old world. Hang in there. MuT will be here for you. I am always here. I am currently on Lexapro and Xanax 1.5 twice a day. Have been on Paxil, Lexapreo, Wellbutrin, Prozac, ----you name it. We gotta keep going baby---just hang in there--you are not alone. Kookie:glasses:


----------



## Andi (Jan 29, 2007)

very true! IÂ´m sure a lot of people would benefit from medication at one point in their lives, but not all get help. I felt so "weak" for getting help, I kinda still do...just like I failed at something "again".

Thanks to everyone who replied, I love you guys for giving me support!!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 29, 2007)

It doesnt make you weak, I have been on them since I was 16. (different ones) The severe depression came back and I see a different psychiatrist now. He diagnosed me with major depressive disorder and anxiety disorder. My meds werent working anymore, b/c they dont after years of taking them. However, it has been a few years, and I can now take Zoloft again, which worked best for me. It is annoying when I get depressed and my fiance' asks me "did you take your medication?" I always take it, but I will be depressed, but as in a normal depression. When dating, I used to go in the bathroom to take my meds b/c I didnt want him to know. After several months, I told him b/c I knew he liked me so he wouldnt care. I used to have anxiety attacks, even on anti-depressants, but I havent in years. Actually it's coming back so I am going to talk to my psychiatrist, b/c I will just lay in bed all day and cry, or cut myself, or worse, attempt suicide (thats what got me on them in the first place.)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 2, 2007)

Andi, I just wanted to thank you for posting this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have been having pretty severe anxiety since my pre-teen years. I had always been too scared to talk to anyone about it, though. Anyway, my anxiety has been getting progressively worse for the past year or so (and it's been getting REALLY bad). So I finally decided that I was going to go to a doctor and try to get some help. Then I saw this thread, and it's really helping me to feel a lot better about everything. You know, to know I'm not alone.

I cried pretty much the whole time at the doctor's office while I was telling her what's wrong...I felt pretty stupid! lol. But she prescribed me Lexapro and Ativan, so hopefully I'll start feeling better soon and can start learning to cope with my anxiety with the added help of these drugs.

Thank you for sharing your story, Andi!


----------



## Andi (Feb 3, 2007)

youÂ´re welcome. I also cried while seeing the therapist and the psychiatrist and I think it helped by getting it all out

I hope you feel better soon, PM me anytime if you need to, ok?


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 4, 2007)

Andi, no need to feel ashamed or nervous about what you are going through, we are all here to support each other.

I have suffered with major depression, bipolar disorder, anxiety issues and OCD since I was about 14/15. I hate taking medication because it sometimes makes it worse and I tend to gain weight VERY easily on it. I need to go back to the psychiatrist though and try a different type medication as things are really getting hard to deal with here lately, plus my social anxiety disorder has gotten bad again.


----------



## Andi (Feb 7, 2007)

...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey, Andi! That's weird because I'm on Lexapro and am having the same side effects that you were having on Paxil (everything except collapsing)!

I'm hoping that my side effects are mild enough that I can stick with the Lexapro because I'm scared that if I try any other drugs that it'll be worse. Hopefully things will get better, I have until the 20th (when I go back to my doctor) to wait it out and see how things go...

How have you been doing on the Celexa/Lexapro? Is it still working well for you?


----------



## Andi (Feb 10, 2007)

..


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 10, 2007)

Andi, I am so glad u found somthing that works so well for u!

I am pretty new here and this place feels like home(since I've been away from home for more than 10 yrs), I am so touching and so happy that I'd came to this site, everyone support each other and share their problem...

Lets all try to be beautiful and happy!


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 10, 2007)

Andi, I am so pleased the Celexa is working for you so well!! :flowers: One thing I wanted to mention, I have a friend in Germany who has been on Wellbutrin a while, so that it sounds like it is currently available in Europe.(I'm going to email him and ask for more details.) Though it doesn't sound as if you'll be needing Wellbutrin now, it can be nice to know what things are available to you.


----------



## Andi (Feb 11, 2007)

oh thatÂ´s interesting! Usually we follow Germany pretty fast but I think if things with Celexa fail I could get Wellbutrin from Germany (my dad is a veterinarian and we can also order meds for humans through the pharmaceutical companies, no prescription necessary)

It would be really nice if you could email your friend and find out more!!!


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 13, 2007)

Andi--I did find out more from my friend on Wellbutrin. He has been on it since early November, as he has a "cutting edge" psychiatrist who was ordering it from an international pharmacy (and now my friend orders it himself directly from the same pharmacy;all it takes is a doctor's prescription.)However, as of late January of this year, Wellbutrin became available in Germany and the Netherlands, my friend says, and should be in Austria by March or April at the latest(he asked his psychiatrist about it.) I would be happy to ask him more questions if you have any! I am also myself currently on Wellbutrin,along with other antidepressants, so ask me anything if you like as well.I would definitely say it has the least number of side effects(I experienced absolutely none) of any antidepressant I have tried.

I wish you the very best with the Celexa--hope so much you are feeling better now--and I think it is also always nice to know that other,extremely effective medications, with the lowest of side effects, are out there as well,

Please update us(if you feel like it.)


----------



## Andi (Feb 14, 2007)

wow thank you SOOO much for asking your friend, and tell your friend thanks for asking his psychiatrist. IÂ´m glad itÂ´s gonna be available in Austria so soon. As of now I have zero side effects with Celexa but if I should develop any Wellbutrin is what IÂ´m gonna ask for.

I donÂ´t know why I didnÂ´t think of international pharmacies before. I know we have one in Vienna, but I guess the more important thing is that you need to find a doctor who would prescribe something thatÂ´s not released on our countryÂ´s market yet.

Thank you so much for you help!!!!!! *big hugs from Austria*


----------



## DesertDiva (Feb 15, 2007)

Andi, you are not alone. Thank you for your candidness and for your sharing in this thread. And thank you also to all who have written for the excellent support and information. Just by reading the notes from everyone I can feel the love we all bring here, and that really means a lot to me. Seriously.

I have been taking one antidepressant or another since 1991 when I stopped (cold turkey) doing major drugs and almost committed suicide because of it. I currently take 400mg of Wellbutrin and have been on this for quite some time with great success. I have been on many others in the past trying to get the right "fit", and they all seemed to have some kind of side effects that I didn't like. Prozac made me just feel numb, Some others made me feel like a walking zombie I could hardly keep my eyes open and stay awake. Both Lexapro and Celexa made my hair start falling out oddly. When I was on Paxil, if I didn't take my next dosage at the exact same time that I should I'd get this weird vertigo type dizziness and the only way I could describe it was like my head felt like it was stuck in a fishbowl. (now how I originally came up with that analogy I'll never know, but that's the only way I could maybe compare it to) Zoloft made me feel like I was on speed... I have not had any side effects with Wellbutrin and have always felt it does pretty good. Mind you, the mentioning of these medications is just my personal experience and it's all so selective since everyone has different negative or positive experiences on all varying medications obviously. I agree with everyone that sometimes it takes many different attempts to find just the right dosage and formula. And yes, that in itself can be depressing and exasperating. But what comes to mind is the saying, "This too shall pass" and that in time and on the right medication things really do get better. Hang in there!

I suffer from severe major depression and I truly believe it's a chemical imbalance that I unfortunately personally caused by my illegal drug usage in my younger years. Simply put, When I take medication I am "normal", and when I THINK that I don't need medication anymore and I quit taking them then I get really in a bad place. So low that I don't want to live. Obviously that's not good. I've had to try and prove to myself that I didn't need medication and then discover one too many times just how bad I get when I don't take it to make me realize I will probably have to be taking antidepressants for the rest of my life. That was a tough pill to swallow.

Being the sorta rather highly intelligent person that I am, and actually being a very "upbeat" and positive person to begin with, AND also of the holistic and spiritual nature, the notion that I would always have to take some kind of medication to keep me from losing it was daunting to say the least. I guess I was ashamed. I felt weak and not in control. Some years ago a very wise older doctor asked me why was I fighting "this"? He said the sooner I accepted the fact that I have clinical depression and a chemical imbalance, and accept the fact that I'd have to more then likely always take medication just like a diabetic would, or one who has high blood pressure, heart problems, etc. then my struggle would be lessoned and half my "battle" with this "disease" would be over... I guess it was what I needed to hear at the time. From that time on I accepted my shortcomings and have been taking my medication faithfully ever since without any episodes I'd had when I'd go off... Medication alone isn't the only thing that has helped with my depression. Talking with therapists have helped too.

I'm glad to hear you're feeling better. Take care, Hon.


----------



## Andi (Feb 16, 2007)

thank you for your honest post. IsnÂ´t it strange how you can never really know when you need antidepressants or when you donÂ´t anymore? ItÂ´s clear that in your case itÂ´s like someone who is dehydrated getting i.vs to replace their fluids...itÂ´s a necessity to stay healthy and alive.

I was wondering how youÂ´re supposed to know if youÂ´re the normal person ON antidepressants or not. When do you get off them? And how is even a very good psychiatrist supposed to know when itÂ´s the right time since they canÂ´t know you as well as you know yourself.


----------



## jessimau (Feb 19, 2007)

Andi, I'm really glad you posted. It's great that everyone here has been so supportive and shown you that you're not alone. It's also great to hear that the Celexa is working well for you now. One word of caution about Wellbutrin: it can sometimes cause anxiety symptoms to worsen because it's so activating. My doctor prescribed it for me because there was this one week when I was just crying almost every night and I didn't know why. I'd also been feeling really down for a while. My doctor told me that if I started ruminating about certain things (perseverating worries??) over and over and over, that I should call her and we'd wean me off Wellbutrin. I ended up not taking it because as soon as I got my living situation all figured out I stopped crying, plus I was really worried about the possibility of Wellbutrin making my anxiety worse.

I ended up finding a psychologist who does CBT as well as other modalities and he's been so extremely helpful. When I went in, just over a year ago, I qualified for diagnoses of mild depression (depressive disorder NOS?) and Generalized Anxiety Disorder. We did a good amount of CBT -- things like identifying my worries, setting up a set time, etc. -- and we also did EMDR (Eye Movement Desensitization Response) with safe place imagery. I had to get an MRI and I started freaking out and almost talking myself into developing claustrophobia so I used my safe place visualization and was able to stay calm and still through the whole MRI. EMDR is especially effective because it engages both sides of the brain and there's increasing research to show its effectiveness. What I'm getting at, in a very round-about way, is that therapy can be extremely helpful; I no longer qualify for the diagnosis of Generalized Anxiety Disorder -- it's down to Anxiety Disorder NOS. It feels really good to have achieved that, especially after sitting in one of my classes and hearing the teacher say that the prognosis for people with GAD isn't very good. I proved her wrong!

The fact that you're doing something about your problems by getting on meds is great. You should feel good about doing that -- it's a really huge first step and something a lot of people really struggle with. I suggest looking into talk therapy now, although you may not be able to go to your professor because it sets up a dual relationship where in one case your professor has more power than you (in class) but in the therapeutic relaitonship you're supposed to be almost on equal footing -- partners in working things through. Or at least that's how it is here...they tell us in every class about avoiding dual relationships. I'm sure your professor knows whether or not that's okay and if he's the only person you feel comfortable going to I'm sure it's fine. Good luck Andi! You're an amazing woman and you're accomplished so much!


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah that happened to me. I turned into a devil, mad and yelling all the time. I got off of it and went onto SSRI's, and was my normal self again. I cant even remember who prescribed it, but they didnt know my anxiety was so bad. The same thing happened to my sister in law. It's not for people with anxiety issues.


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 19, 2007)

Andi, just know that you are not alone. I am happy that you have found something that works for you. I suffer from anxiety/panic and depression and it is no treat. I am currently on Effexor (Venlafaxine) and a prn anxiety med. I found in conjunction with medication that a psychologist really helps as well. I have tried other medications and am having success with this. Also it is great to hear what others have been sharing/experiences and know that you are very strong as well as the others here.


----------



## Andi (Feb 19, 2007)

...


----------



## claire20a (Feb 19, 2007)

It's good that you feel able to share Andi, as we can all support you along the way!

As far as therapy goes, most research suggests that a combination of meds and CBT is the most effective means of treating depression, with CBT being particularly helpful in preventing relapse.

If you're unsure about embarking on therapy, then there are loads of really good self help books out there. The one that's probably most often recommended for depression is "Feeling Good" by David Burns - it's very comprehensive, and makes sense when you read it.

Here's a link to it on amazon:

Amazon.com: Feeling Good: The New Mood Therapy Revised and Updated: Books: David D. Burns

Keep us posted on how you're doing - we're here any time you need a chat/advice/shoulder to cry on/a listener...


----------



## jessimau (Feb 19, 2007)

Andi, I'm glad my post was helpful. Yes, baby steps sound like a good way to get there. Like I said before, you're doing great! The fact that you can tell us all about this speaks more to your strength than you realize. Hang in there, it will get better!!

Ooh, that's a really good book! I only read the first chapter and didn't do the exercises, but it was really helpful!


----------



## Solimar (Feb 21, 2007)

Andi,

I know how you feel. I have been depressed for about 10 years, and only got help a few months before I turned 19. The psychiatrist put me on Zoloft for depression and GAD. I took Zoloft for a while, but soon enough...something just happened inside me, and I stopped taking them completely. I have not been on anti-depressants for a year now, and I realize I need them badly. You have inspired me to get back and do something about this.

Has anyone else in your family taken any kind of meds? My psychiatrist told me that usually if your family does good with a certain medication, you will too, which is why I plan to switch to Effexor which has helped my mother dramatically.

Good luck, and continue to do well. You are not weak at all, you need to be strong to handle depression, and you are handling it.


----------



## Andi (Feb 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 22, 2007)

Andrea,

Hi, it's me.

I'm going to send you a P.M...either today or tomorrow, ok?


----------

